# Live Steam toy Locomotive for a kid?



## phlegmatic (Jan 5, 2010)

So where can I find plans or kits for a simple Live Steam loco? Id like someting like what Mamod sells! The giftee is 4 yrs old and about to experince her first Live steam rail road, id like to give her a own loco on that day!


----------



## tmuir (Jan 5, 2010)

If you want to build one, just do a search for 'Cracker' live steam loco and you find free plans on the net for this.
A couple of people here have built one and have build threads on it.

I have a 5 year old who loves my live steam locos and knows they are hot and dangerous but I still can't let him run one yet as he still doesn't fully appreciate all the dangers with live steam, although he does love to watch me run them.

If you want a simple live steam loco quickly though I would suggest you watch the live steam section on ebay UK or Germany and pick up a cheap second hand one that may just needs a small amount of work to get running.
A second hand Mamod loco usually sells for around £100, but I have picked one up for £50 before.


----------



## bentprop (Jan 5, 2010)

I think a little bit of caution is warranted here.Far be it from me to discourage anyone's interest in steam,but steam can seriously ruin your day if not handled properly.
I would therefore most certainly not give such a loco to a 4 year old.
They simply have no concept of the danger involved,and even a very small boiler could cause some quite serious injury,if allowed to run dry,and possibly burst.
By all means make one,but operate it only with yourself or another experienced steamer in attendance.
I would hate to see a child's life ruined through their interest in a hobby.


----------



## shred (Jan 5, 2010)

Cracker's ok if used under supervision... well, I guess most of them are, but I'd be more than a little reluctant to have a 4 YO trying to fill the gas tank with butane, light the burner or refill the water for example.

An Esbit-powered Mamod-type thing would be a lot safer.


----------



## Cedge (Jan 5, 2010)

Any toy steam engine company will never recommend one of their live steam units for any child under 12 years old.... and only then with full adult supervision. While all manufacturers strive to produce a product which is safe when used properly, any live steam product has the potential for injury or death if used improperly. Such companies, one and all, would cringe at the thought of placing a 4 year old in a position of freedom to play with their products even with intense adult supervision. 

I bit of common sense has to be applied. My 4 year old grandson was completely fascinated by my acetylene torch, but I'm not about to give him one for Christmas.... not even at age 10.

Steve 
Jensen Steam Engine Mfg. Co. Inc.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 5, 2010)

If I may make suggestion here. Why not make a 'model' of a steam locomotive out of fine hardwoods and present that to the 4yo in question. Then, *if* any interest at all is maintained by this child, when they are older, say 10-ish, a real steam model could be given. I made a complete 6 car circus train set out of Rock Maple from scratch with the idea of giving it to one of my nephews as an heirloom type of gift. I wound up keeping it and am glad that I did as he destroyed most anything that was given to him at that same age. An actual live steam engine *could* be given to a youngster of that age but it is rather doubtful it would be appreciated for what it was and even then given only as a display type item and not meant for track usage. (that would kind of defeat the purpose too don't you think?)


BC1
Jim


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 6, 2010)

Lms has a kit similar to the cracker. 
It is also similar to james senf Dickens






Again not wise to give a 4 year old. 
Tin


----------

